# Miracle toddler catch from 12th floor in Vietnam



## martik777 (Mar 3, 2021)

Delivery Driver in Vietnam Miraculously Catches Toddler Who Fell From 12th Floor Balcony
					

A delivery driver in Hanoi, Vietnam is being praised as a hero after he saved a toddler who fell from the 12th story balcony of an apartment complex.




					www.complex.com
				




Man is so humble he doesn't want to accept money for it


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 3, 2021)

That was amazing! 
Such quick reflexes.


----------



## martik777 (Mar 3, 2021)

Our  local news (and yours too) reported it all wrong so I had to find the real story. Reminds me of that "spiderman" guy in Paris who caught a child in a similar fall in 2018:





Mayor granted him a fireman job afterwards


----------



## Aukai (Mar 3, 2021)

Both of them are big wows


----------

